# Motobecane Road Bikes seem a little spendy



## JeffG (Oct 5, 2006)

A couple years ago I was looking for a bike and motobecane had amazing prices. Now I'm shopping for a road bike and took a look at their website thinking I could find some good deals. Wow, I can get better deals at my lbs. Why did the components they spec their bikes out with go down the tubes? $1400 for an a Motobocane Grand Record? Aluminum frame with Tiagra/Sora componants and Tektro brakes. I can get a better speced bike, 2010 Cannondale CAAD9 5, with 105 componants for $1150 at my lbs with a professional bike fit included. Don't mean to be so negative but I was kind of shocked at the prices. Am I over looking something that makes the Grand Record so expensive? I'll admit I'm not expert so maybe I am overlooking something.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

look again


----------



## JeffG (Oct 5, 2006)

Ok, this is weird. I was looking at the Motobecane USA website before. So now I checked out the bikes direct website and prices are dirt cheap. The Grand Record goes for $1399 on the Motobecane USA site and $599 with bikes direct. Big difference.


----------



## JeffG (Oct 5, 2006)

And unfortunatly, everything on bikes direct is sold out.


----------



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

JeffG said:


> And unfortunatly, everything on bikes direct is sold out.



Not sure what you are looking at, high end, low end, Road bikes, MTB's, Tri bikes or other? Most all all + $800 road bikes look to be available. 

BD is the lowest price source for any new bike......... period.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

The Motobecane website has the fake MSRP that Bikes Direct uses to make their very low prices seem even better than they are.


----------



## JeffG (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm looking at their 20 speed Ultregra models. Does anyone know how long it usually takes for Bikes Direct to get more in stock?


----------



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

Those should be coming very soon as they were 2010 models. BUT, let me give you some first hand experience/feedback. 

I have had two BD Aluminum bikes with carbon seat stays and forks, the Mercier Serpens AL and Windsor Trent. They were very nice bikes at the time, but, for a few hundred bucks more, you can get a Le Champion CF Ultegra. i.e. $1495 or look on EBAY and get a Bottecchia (same as Century frame) with Ultegra for $1350 shipped.

The geometry on the AL/Carbon Ultegra bikes, i.e. Sprint or Kennet, is way more aggressive and nowhere near as comfortable as the Carbon Ultegra Century or Le Champion. IMHO.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

BluesDawg said:


> The Motobecane website has the fake MSRP that Bikes Direct uses to make their very low prices seem even better than they are.


Actually a comparable bike usually does cost that much more at an LBS, especially the bikes with high end specs.


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

BluesDawg said:


> The Motobecane website has the fake MSRP that Bikes Direct uses to make their very low prices seem even better than they are.


Well, yes and no.

Every bike mfgr/brand sets MSRP. Most bikes are sold thru a dealer network who pay some percentage of the MSRP. They then sell the bike at a profit, that is, at some price above their cost. If they sell at MSRP they make a bundle. If they sell at some discount off MSRP the customer perceives a value.

People have a problem since the same company that owns BikesDirect also owns the distribution license for the Motobecane name and various other bike brands in the US. The fact that they and their distribution arms (Cycle Spectrum and SportyMama) are the exclusive distributors of these and other brands seems to be deceptive to some. Perhaps.

In point of fact I don't think there is any place were you can pay MSRP for any of their products and that is a problem for some.. Perhaps they should install a order entry system on the Moto site to take MSRP orders. lol.

Fact is they (Mike and BD and co) have done a great job of marketing and have helped improve the market for all bike consumers. LBS owners and proponents don't like it, but its just competition. And that's the American way.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not sure where the OP is looking, but I see a carbon/aluminum road bike with Ultegra components for $899 at Bikes Direct right now. Check out the Motobecane Sprint, which has all of the sizes available right now except for the 64 and 48 cm sizes in orange and all but the 48 cm size in silver.

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/sprint_x.htm


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

the OP was looking at the MSRP on the MotobecaneUSA website. 

His confusion has been resolved.

Thank you for playing.


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

WaynefromOrlando said:


> I'm not sure where the OP is looking, but I see a carbon/aluminum road bike with Ultegra components for $899 at Bikes Direct right now. Check out the Motobecane Sprint, which has all of the sizes available right now except for the 64 and 48 cm sizes in orange and all but the 48 cm size in silver.
> 
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/sprint_x.htm


They are priced $999 and well worth it.
Just did a 30 mile group ride yesterday got alot of complimnets.
The Ultegra is quiet like a sewing machine, going on another ride today.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a Sprint. Nice. Moved up to Le Champ. CF Grey/White, $1499 bucks. Much more nice. Are they out of those?? I hear they have other color combos now. Not sure.


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

dan5472 said:


> I have a Sprint. Nice. Moved up to Le Champ. CF Grey/White, $1499 bucks. Much more nice. Are they out of those?? I hear they have other color combos now. Not sure.


I really like my 2011 Sprint. But I am thinking on upgrading and the the Le Champ is one my options, I'm also also interested on the Imortal Force.
What do you notice diferent on your rides from the Sprint to the Le Champ, being that they both have Ultegra components?
I also would like to get other people's oppinion which bike they would purchase between
the Le Champ or the Imortal Force.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi I rode my Sprint for 3 years, Slinger, Wisc. I had changed out the stem to a 90mm by 17deg. so as not to be too bent over. Smaller handle bars and smaller hoods on shifter/brakes. The Moto. LeChamp. CF IS all carbon including seat post. Large bars bigger comfy Hoods and relaxed Geometery. I also have a 80mm by 20deg stem so I am not all bent over. I like the ride and my position. I feel better on the thing. The Sprint is collecting dust. YES, I would do it all over again in a heart beat. I am 6 feet 2 inches and go about 215lbs. I did not do a bike shop fit, just kept tinkering around with it till I was happy. You can write bikesdirect.com and they will help with all your questions, at least they did with mine b/4 I bought. The look and Relaxed Geo. sold me over. Very Nice.


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

I could be wrong but the 2011 Sprint has more upgrades then the Sprint from 3 years ago.
Does yours have the carbon fork, carbon seat stays, Full Ultegra and the Pro Vuelta wheels?
I'm 5.9 I have the 54 it's the perfect fit for me.
When I upgrade I'm going with the Imortal Force.
The Le Champion is a very nice bike.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello Again;

My Sprint is a 60cm frame and came with carbon fork and seat stays. Also the same package as you said but because of ag (3-4 years now) has an older Ultegra group. Both Bikes you mention, Force and Sprint, are of the more bent over the frame and bars style Geo. that many many bikes are built off of. Think Race. I am an 57 yrs old and 6 feet 2 inches and 215lbs. I dont want that and if I was smarter so many years ago, I would of bought a frame style that did not have me all bent over. Think Relaxed. Money comes very hard for me, warehouse labor, so thats why I went with Moto Bikes. Dont know where anyone lives but I am Wisconsin and today, as I type its 30deg out and the season is comming to an end. Snap Fittness is next for me. If you can wait, and save, I do not regret for a second buying the LeChamp CF, nice nice nice ride over Sprint, buy your carbon framed bikes and trust that it is a very nice step up from anyones alum/carbon rigs. This bounced all around but I think I touched all the bases and a couple twice.


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

dan5472 said:


> Hello Again;
> 
> My Sprint is a 60cm frame and came with carbon fork and seat stays. Also the same package as you said but because of ag (3-4 years now) has an older Ultegra group. Both Bikes you mention, Force and Sprint, are of the more bent over the frame and bars style Geo. that many many bikes are built off of. Think Race. I am an 57 yrs old and 6 feet 2 inches and 215lbs. I dont want that and if I was smarter so many years ago, I would of bought a frame style that did not have me all bent over. Think Relaxed. Money comes very hard for me, warehouse labor, so thats why I went with Moto Bikes. Dont know where anyone lives but I am Wisconsin and today, as I type its 30deg out and the season is comming to an end. Snap Fittness is next for me. If you can wait, and save, I do not regret for a second buying the LeChamp CF, nice nice nice ride over Sprint, buy your carbon framed bikes and trust that it is a very nice step up from anyones alum/carbon rigs. This bounced all around but I think I touched all the bases and a couple twice.


Thanks for all the info.
LeChamp CF sounds like a great bike, Imortal Force is also Tomobecane bike. I also can't afford those top name bikes. Even if I could afford I wouldn't pay all the extra money just for the big name stickers. Again thanks for all the info.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello again

There is not a month that goes by that I dont check out bikesdirect.com at least twice. i have watched them go from about 50 bikes total in all cat's to over a million. OK thats a little over the top but I like what I bought and I think I have made a great savings.Best of luck when you buy. Are you going to pull the trigger on The Force??


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

Well you have made me think. I am 47, I have to see which bike would be more comfortable on 75 mile rides, the Le Champ or the Force. I do live in CA no problem with snow, days are getting shorter. Also need to sell the Sprint before pulling the trigger on another bike. Wife wouldn't be to happy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello Again

Lucky You, CA. and no frozen rain/water and yes I am jealous. Oh Well. Look at them both at the same time, go to bikesdirect and open one up then reduce it to an icon and go back to site and open the other one up. Now get them to full screen and do your comparing. Thats the way I did it and what the folks were telling me at b-direct. I had heard of "Relaxed Geo" but never made the conection. I have seen it all along at shops and around BUT was to slow to make the study. I saw it the LeChamp first when they sent it to me via newsletter. So, in writting back and forth for a month, thats when I fully understood what a relaxed geometry frame set was all about. Stupid on my part, and I would of went with that from the get go. I really like the Imortal Spirit, very happy that I did not do that one or I would of been at square one again, only with a nicer bigger buck bike. They have come out with red/white and blue/white, at least thats what was sent me via email. Wish I had the red/white but that was not an option when I bought. Best of Luck and Red Green sez keep yer stick on the ice, I say keep yer wheels on da rode. Dan


----------

